# Injured Villagers



## AndroGhostX (Nov 19, 2014)

The villagers that have either scars or bandages.

Going to make a list of these villager types:

Groucho the cranky bear
Cobb the jock pig
Curt the cranky bear
Rasher the cranky pig
Walt the cranky kangaroo
Octavian the cranky octopus
Elvis the cranky lion
Lucky the lazy dog

Conclusions:
All are different personality types and animal types yet cranky personality dominates.
All are male (so are there any females or is this a male characteristic?)
8 villagers in total (anymore that I haven't added?)


----------



## KittyBoton (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Villagers


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 20, 2014)

Cobb also has a bandaid on the back of his head. I noticed it when he came to the Cafeteria during my switch


----------



## kesttang (Nov 20, 2014)

Cold~ said:


> Cobb also has a bandaid on the back of his head. I noticed it when he came to the Cafeteria during my switch



Yup. Cobb is a scientist and a jock. Lol, weird combo but I miss Cobb...


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I feel bad for these guys, they arent nessescarily ugly on the inside.


----------



## oranje (Nov 20, 2014)

Elvis has a scar on his face. I think it makes him look cool like a battle scarred king. C:


----------



## AndroGhostX (Nov 20, 2014)

KittyBoton - I've already looked through the list of villagers and decided to post this topic on here in case I missed any because the villager guided only have a limited view of the villager.

Cold~ - Thanks for the info ^^

Kesttang - I dunno. I kind of see how there could be fit muscular scientists out there 

Mekan1 - I'm asking because I don't think they have that ugly of an appearance. My favorite one is Rasher.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 20, 2014)

Octavian has a bandage on the back of his head.I disagree about Lucky.I don't think he's meant to be a mummy,being that his name is Lucky which implies that he was lucky to survive the ordeal that put him into all of those bandages and his original catchphrase is "rrr-owch".


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2014)

Walt has a scar.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 20, 2014)

AndroGhostx said:


> The villagers that have either scars or bandages (exempt Lucky because he is a mummy and not exactly injured). I know there is Groucho, Curt, and Rasher Am I missing any other villagers?* Also do these injured appearances only occur on Cranky villagers?*



Obviously not since Lucky is a lazy villager and not a cranky villager.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Nov 20, 2014)

oranje - didn't notice your post but thanks for the input!

NunnaFinga - Hmm... You could assume that with Lucky and I have before came to that conclusion because of his name.

TheHiddenOwl - Aw how could I forget about Walt :c

thatawkwardkid - I already assumed that. Not sure if you came to that generalization through your own mind or from the above post but even so it's already been claimed that there are different personality villagers with scars or bandages.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 20, 2014)

Never mind.


----------

